
Why I lived without WiFi for five years - anguswithgusto
https://medium.com/@bagelboy/why-i-lived-without-wifi-for-five-years-ab4a7c9c6fc3
======
PaulHoule
It is funny how wifi has become synonymous with "the internet" for so many
people.

